# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  La luz sube en enero un 11%

## F. Lázaro

Mejor me abstengo de comentar la noticia, porque si lo hago me va a costar cumplir las normas...  :Mad: 




> http://www.antena3.com/canarias/noti...121900222.html
> 
> *SUBASTA ENERGÉTICA
> 
> La luz nos costará un 11 % más a partir de enero*
> 
> El recibo de la luz subirá más de un 11 por ciento el próximo mes de enero, tras la subasta de energía celebrada esta mañana. Las empresas encargadas de comercializar la energía para que llegue hasta nuestros hogares han tenido que pagar hoy un 30 por ciento más por mega watio hora que en la puja anterior. Esto se traduce en que el consumidor tendrá que pagar un 10,5 por ciento más en el recibo. Además, hay que sumar otro aumento en la parte regulada de la factura, la que corresponde al gobierno, que se calcula que va a sufrir un incremento del 0,7 por ciento. En total, como decimos la luz nos va a salir un 11 por ciento más cara a partir de enero.
> 
> El gobierno central va a abrir una investigación para esclarecer si ha habido manipulación en la subasta del mercado eléctrico celebrada esta mañana. El Ministro Soria también asegura que el incremento de este año podría haber sido mayor de hasta un 40 por ciento, si su Ministerio no hubiera tomado medidas. El Gobierno Canario exige al Estado que tome medidas para evitar cortes de luz a las familias con menos recursos.

----------

jlois (19-dic-2013)

----------


## perdiguera

Lo de la subasta eléctrica de este país no tiene nombre.
Bueno sí se llama robo, patio de Monipodio, usura, esclavitud, subyugación, lo que queráis. De vergüenza.
El oligopolio de las compañías eléctricas hace y deshace a su antojo. ¿Dónde estará Soria en cuatro años? Los de 1º de BUP lo saben, como el común de los españoles: en una compañía eléctrica viviendo del momio.
¿Un 40% más? el precio de la electricidad viene formado por los costes de producción más los costes de distribución más los de mantenimiento y mejora. ¿Cuáles de ésos ha subido no ya un 40% sino sólo un 10 %? Ninguno,; entonces ¿cómo es posible? Fácil pues es un oligopolio. 
¿Por qué no interviene Bruselas como con el fútbol?

----------

jlois (19-dic-2013)

----------


## jlois

Sin comentarios...
No es que no quiera transmitiros mi impresión, es que deseo evitar el que halleis a un jlois distinto de lo habitual al liberar una rabia interna que pugna por salir y llevarse por delante a quien se le cuadre.
Lo único que me gustaría matizar es que cuando el representante de las energéticas intenta justificar esa subida por los elevados impuestos y demás tasas que pagan, lo hace también escudándose en el viejo argumento de que "...y los demás más", exponiendo que hay muchos paises en esta Europa nuestra que también han subido e incluso bastante esos aranceles... a lo que más de uno debería replicarle con que la situación española parece ser comparada en estos extremos pero cuando es para compararla en renta per capita, paro, salarios, pensiones... cuando es para hacer esa comparativa , más bien todo se silencia o se corre un tupido velo.
Realmente ...si estas subidas se justificasen para ampliar puestos de trabajo en las distintas explotaciones hidroeléctricas, por ejemplo, quizás no fuese yo el único en "arrimar" ese hombro para impulsar esa idea laboral. Pero me temo que no va a ser por eso...me temo que no entrarán miles de personas a trabajar en las eléctricas... más bien entrarán una docena de "EX"-altos mandatarios para sacarse un dineral mes a mes siendo consejeros delegados del consejo administrativo general que aconseja de una forma aconsejable...vamos ...una verdadera cuna de altas eminencias.
Al final ...parte de esa rabia ha salido ...
Mis disculpas al personal.

----------


## ben-amar

Hay mas oferta y menos demanda.
Contrariamente a toda logica mercantil en vez de bajar su precio somos sometidos a un robo sin precedentes. Tenemos la tarifa mas cara de toda Europa, ¿que deficit tarifario ni que ñiño muerto? Es un latrocinio en toda regla.
¿es mas caro aqui producir, distribuir y mantener la electricidad que en el resto del continente? ¡¡MENTIRA!!

----------


## sergi1907

Si digo lo que pienso no cumplo ninguna norma del foro, así que mejor callar.
Un escándalo más en este país, que entre todos se están proponiendo hundir.

----------


## Luján

Parece ser que se ha anulado la subasta de ayer.

¿Esto hará que se detenga el aumento de la luz?


Como siempre, la decisión del Gobierno llega tarde (años tarde) y mal.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Parece ser que se ha anulado la subasta de ayer.



Es lo menos que tenían que hacer ante tan salvaje atraco. ¿Denunciarán a los que provocaron esa salvajada en la subasta?

----------


## ben-amar

La luz subira, de eso no hay duda.
Ahora nos parecera un alivio que suba "solo" un 5%. Ya vereis. Al final seremos robados de todas formas. Puro terrorismo de estado

----------


## ramon

El liberalismo de los mercados es un mantra a repetir por los partidos conservadores, excepto cuando no les conviene porque los pactos previos que realizan los pujantes genera un escándalo social antielectoralista. Hasta donde yo sé  en esas subasta participan comercializadores y generadores (siendo en muchos casos los mismos) con bancos y fondos de inversión nacionales y extranjeros en el centro. La sistematología exacta es bien opaca, cuando la relevancia de dicha subasta es tal para la economía de las familias que dichas sesiones deberían ser emitidas por televisión en directo.  Buscando un poco por internet se puede saber que existe un poderoso lobby, el Club de la Energía, que preside Rafael Villaseca, consejero delegado de Gas Natural.  No sé si entre nosotros habría alguien que nos diese una imagen más real de lo que  ha ocurrido en esta famosa SUBASTA . En todo caso la gestión de la energía en nuestro país, con el mezquino ministro Soria como principal responsable, se ha convertido en un hediondo aquelarre de intereses que paga la ciudadanía española, en un momento demasiado sensible con millones de familias al límite de la pobreza extrema.

----------


## perdiguera

Hola ramon, estando completamente de acuerdo con lo que dices, queda una cosa que es incompleta: en realidad no es sólo el ministro Soria el culpable; son todos los ministros y presidentes del gobierno que ha habido en este país desde hace al menos  diez años.

----------

ben-amar (25-dic-2013),F. Lázaro (23-dic-2013)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Esta imagen lo dice todo...  :Mad:

----------


## Luján

Dicen que al final se queda en un 2.3%.

Y estaremos dando saltos de alegría porque no es el 11%.

----------


## perdiguera

Después de tres subidas anteriores, claro. Que no se olviden...

¡Vaya caterva de enchufados!

----------

